# 11/28 trout limits



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had Todd Mickelson yesterday and we had our limit of trout ! Trout fishing is as good as it gets right now and should continue through the month of December so give us a call to get on the books !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

